# LUMIA 1320 review



## Prongs298 (Feb 1, 2015)

probably too late as now newer phones are available, but still, i wanted to do this review after using the phone for sometime. 

*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/WP_20140813_11_00_38_Pro_zps7b5e4e89.jpg

model      lumia 1320

OS	       Microsoft Windows Phone 8, upgradeable to v8.1

Chipset    Qualcomm MSM8230AB Snapdragon 400 (3G model)/ 
           MSM8930AB Snapdragon 400 (LTE model)

CPU 	   Dual-core 1.7 GHz Krait 300

GPU 	   Adreno 305 

screen     6 - inch, IPS, 720x1280, 245 ppi

PRICE      *19,000 Rs [as on 10 Oct 2014] *


  i got this phone primarily due to the large screen and 2.5 days battery life.

  here is the review -

* 1. SCREEN - *

 Its is large at 6 inches, but once you get used to it feels very comfortable and other screens even 5 in ones start feeling too small.

 the sharpness is great and even though its not full hd or of a very high ppi its better than most displays at this price.

 the blacks are way more deeper than other LCDs due to the ClearBlack thing and sunlight readability is also great.

 Colors are accurate and brightness at full levels is very strong.


*2. BATTERY - *

 3400 mah. 
 Lasts 2.5 days on moderate usage   [12 hrs wifi, 4 hrs music, one 2hr movie] 
 Lasts 1.5 to 2 days on heavy usage [12 hrs wifi, 6 hrs music, three 2hr movies]
 Lasts 4.5 days on light usage.

 Make sure to only set the absolutely necessary apps to be able to run in the background.

*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/wp_ss_20141112_0003_zpsc0fa80cc.png


* 3. PERFORMANCE -*

 Satisfactory. Most games i tried ran fine. I tried FIFA 15 and it was smooth.
 Cant say about others but you can judge by the GPU for yourself.

 Other than gaming, 1080p videos play fine without any lag.

 Apps are snappy, so is the interface.

 It does get hot while playing for long hours. Also during charging.


*4. CAMERA - *

 5mp primary. Shoots fine. But i wouldn't know as i only have used a Canon Powershot A590 IS. 

 But considering the MP difference i would say that it is good.

 use camera360 for your clicking needs and you will be just fine.

 the front facing camera is barely average.


*5. OPERATING SYSTEM - *

 Came with WP8 lumia black update. Soon automatically updated to WP8.1 cyan.

 Is a compromise, if you compare it with android. 

 But if you are wiling to search for good apps you will do just fine.



 6. NOTES and *OBSERVATIONS -*

  a. When putting music on the phone use the WINDOWS PHONE APP for your windows PC.
  b. Use CCPlayer for videos.
  c. Use Opera Mini, UC Browser or IE for browsing.
  d. Use 'Find My Music too' for playing music.
  e. Use One Note for note-making.
  f. Use sticky notes HD for sticky notes on the start screen.
  g. Use microsoft FILES or Total Explorer as file explorers.

  h. Try to put your photos in the Pictures folder in the memory card or phone. Other wise they will take time to get detected. Also try not to make too many nested folder. That is folder inside folder inside folder.

  i. If you can spend money on apps do it on LOCO PLAYER and MOLI PLAYER.

  j. And when looking for apps on the STORE dont just go for higher rated apps. There are people out there who are hell bent on destroying anything worthwhile in this world. It is a scheme of theirs.

  k. microsoft is like someone who is afraid of others learning more than they do. This is a crippled OS but it has its merits. If you are looking for that specific set of merits i suggest go for this. Otherwise go for the MOTO G, heck even the MOTO E is a better smartphone, but not a better browsing phone. 


 7. PICTURES and SCREENSHOTS -

*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/wp_ss_20141202_0005_zpsb8f19b3d.png

*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/WP_20141105_20_38_49_Pro_zps910aa760.jpg

*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/WP_20140813_11_00_26_Pro_zpse1fa1fda.jpg

*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/wp_ss_20141202_0006_zps51274f89.png

*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/wp_ss_20141202_0007_zps0fdf3c1e.png

*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/WP_20141110_007_zpsbde03361.jpg

*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/WP_20141016_001_zpsa8ee0cba.jpg

*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/WP_20141230_013_zps0259b82a.jpg

*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/WP_20141216_005_zps6ea4d87f.jpg

*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/WP_20141224_0121_zps3f19c210.jpg

*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/Camera360_2015_1_31_102807_zpsc65e88b5.jpg

*i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n542/prongs298/WP_20141027_004_zps81068c43.jpg


----------



## kalam_gohab (Feb 1, 2015)

Great review! Try to write what things you like about it and things which you think, give this mobile an upper hand on the other competitors.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 2, 2015)

The review is good but windows 10 update is still uncertain on this.


----------

